

The Tech Behind the New Twitter.com - abraham
http://engineering.twitter.com/2010/09/tech-behind-new-twittercom.html

======
swah
This is sweet: "Twitter.com is now a client of our own API. It fetches data
from the same endpoints that the mobile site, our apps for iPhone, iPad,
Android, and every third-party application use."

